# GlucoRx Nexus



## shirl (May 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I received a letter from my GP today informing me that Stafford & Surrounds Clinical Commission Group have suggested that they want to 'standardise' the choice of blood glucose testing systems! So have been told there is a new meter waiting for me at the surgery, the make is one I haven't heard of before, its a GlucoRx Nexus, am just wondering if anyone else has one of these particular monitors and how they find them? Any feed back would be appreciated, thanks

Shirl x


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2013)

I haven't heard of it either shirl. Looking on amazon it appears to be one with relatively cheap strips, and I'm guessing that your CCG has got some sort of deal to make them even cheaper. I suppose a lot depends on whether you need any particular functions of your current meter - if you do then you should be able to persuade your GP that you want to continue using it. All meters have to conform to a minimum standard for accuracy, but some meters exceed this minimum and are more accurate than others, so this might also be a consideration. I imagine when they do these blanket changeovers the majority of people comply, but they should be prepared to make exceptions if there are valid reasons.


----------



## shirl (May 7, 2013)

Thanks Northerner,

my thoughts are that it is being done to cut costs! Have seen some reviews on-line the vast majority of which concern the accuracy of results. Will try to keep an open mind and give it a try, but I will miss my little Nano thats for sure  

Shirl x


----------



## LeeLee (May 7, 2013)

The cheap one given to me by my GP (Microdot+) is enough for my needs because I have good control and no insulin doses to calculate.  On the plus side, if I have trouble getting strips prescribed in future they only cost ?18 for 50 in Boots and I could probably buy them cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## rossi_mac (May 7, 2013)

I was given a monitor a year ago I think it could have been that one, just checked and yes it is a gluco rx nexus td 4277! I said I was very happy with what I had so didn't want it she gave it to me and they haven't refused my prescriptionof contour test strips, yet! But it was for the reasons you were given presumably to save the pennies! And yes it is still in the box!


----------



## Vicsetter (May 8, 2013)

I posted my thoughts on it in 2011: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=18200&highlight=glucorx

Have a look.  I wouldn't want it.


----------



## shirl (May 10, 2013)

*omg*

Thanks for replies folks. Sorry only just getting back but had to go to In-laws for a couple of days.

Well went to doc and picked up my new GlucoRx and OMG its huge!!! Three times bigger than my Nano  feel as if I've gone backwards, not sure about it at all and its far heavier, probably because it uses 2 triple A batteries. Will have to buy batteries, and test solution too IF of course Pharmacy has it in. Just used to phone up Accu-chek and they would send batteries and test solution out free of charge.

Checked bs level before dinner tonight, Nano came up with 6.0 and Rx 6.7 will keep an eye on things and see how it goes I guess.

Thanks will keep every1 informed how things go, 

Shirl


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2013)

If you're not happy with it Shirl, do go back to your GP and let them know


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi - I've just had similar letter from my surgery, and now have a shiny new GlucoRx Nexus meter. 

Haven't tried it yet as thought I'd have a look here first!  They sent it through the post and have organised a training session in December, on which I may book an appointment (obviously if I cannot read the instruction booklet)

They tell me my computer records have been amended to include the new strips, but they also say they "would like me to try the new enclosed meter"  - so I have yet to see if my old strips are still available to me.  Luckily I had only just had a repeat done so I'm ok for a month!

From what you are saying on here, it looks like it may read high - which is a serious concern to me as I run high and correct a lot


----------



## ivygirl (Nov 21, 2013)

I had my 6monthly check up a few weeks ago and was given this meter. It's more complicated to use than my old optimum exceed. I do like the finger pricker though!


----------



## yorksman (Nov 22, 2013)

I've had one for a while. It gives very similar readings to my AccuChek mobile, some don't, and has been stated, the finger pricker is good, better than my AccuChek in fact. The menu system for going through the prvious readings, averages and so on it not as easy as the AccuChek though.


----------



## am64 (Nov 22, 2013)

i got given one yesterday will let you know how i get on ....


----------



## slipper (Nov 22, 2013)

I switched to one of these a few months back and find it suitable, mind I am D&E controlled type 2 so maybe not too critical. have checked it with my old Aviva and within 10% so ok.

Pricker is a bit cheep and cheerful though, but strips are half the price of the Aviva I am told, hence the switch over.


----------



## mrpistachio (Aug 24, 2015)

Late to the party but GlucoRx was reading 1.4mmol/L lower successively over a day (on average). The biggest discprenancy was over 2mmol/L in one reading. Same site, same everything, different meter


----------



## HelenHanfe (Aug 26, 2015)

I was given this one by the surgery - the only way they would continue to prescribe the strips, was using this machine. Not as good as my old Aviva, but as I say, only way I could continue with strips on prescription.

I'm still testing quite a bit, as still consider myself a 'newbie', so can't afford to buy that amount of Aviva strips !


----------



## vix001 (Aug 27, 2015)

My doctor gave me one of these at Christmas. It's ok but I still prefer my Onetouch.
I did wonder whether they were changing them over due to the new regulations that come in soon, but most likely because of price.


----------

